# Why do you see so many Hobie PAs for sale?



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

Some upgrading to the new model?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Is it because they're too expensive to leave under the house if you get sick of them? A smaller kayak isn't worth too much secondhand so you might be inclined to just leave it there, however if a pa/ AI has set you back some bucks I'd say you'd be more inclined to hang a sign on it....just guessing.

....or what bigtez said?


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Have you also pondered just how many are being bought?

Just about everybody I fish with has one, is getting one, or wants one. Some have two. :shock:


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I think you will find there are a number for sale from sponsored guys who are getting new models.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

Rhino said:


> Some have two. :shock:


 sheesh :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Moorings are too expensive.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

They're all clandestine Hobie dealers.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

keza said:


> Moorings are too expensive.


Considering the new category Hobie have placed the PA into I think you are onto something :twisted: :lol: ;-







)


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

kayak fishing should be a fun and pleasant experience from lloading up and leaving home then time on the water to packing away back at home. A smaller yak is easy to throw on the car and go fishing before and after work so you are more likely to use it. A bigger yak... or boat will take more effort.


----------



## Thefishy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Snap out of it, A PA is a kayak.... They are buy far the best one on the market and for all the people out there that keep saying there a boat well get over it there not going anywhere.
A few people i know grabed them for comp fishing and don't like fishing them, some of us are upgrading. I also know of about 5 guys that have bad backs and they only fish out of PA's.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Thefishy1 said:


> Snap out of it, A PA is a kayak.... They are buy far the best one on the market and for all the people out there that keep saying there a boat well get over it there not going anywhere.
> A few people i know grabed them for comp fishing and don't like fishing them, some of us are upgrading. I also know of about 5 guys that have bad backs and they only fish out of PA's.


Easy tiger, no-one means any offence. This is a long running joke on the forums


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

Thefishy1 said:


> Snap out of it, A PA is a kayak.... [snip] for all the people out there that keep saying there a boat well get over it [snip]


Hobie started it!  :lol:


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

bigtez said:


> Thefishy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Snap out of it, A PA is a kayak.... [snip] for all the people out there that keep saying there a boat well get over it [snip]
> ...


Yes, exactly right. For those people who are getting offended by people calling the PA a BOAT instead of a KAYAK, you need to stop getting upset about it. Cause the manufacture of the PA says it is a BOAT, therefore people are going to call it whatever hobie call it....a BOAT.

I love the PA, and certainly in comparison to most "kayaks" it just doesnt fit the profile. I dont have mine anymore, and most days I miss having it and will probably grab myself a new one within 12 months or so. It is a great boat and certainly is the easiest boat to load on my car out of any other boat I have seen.

:shock: :lol: :shock:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Ah, it's summer and its time to start trolling again...its been a while.
A couple of good strikes so far - could be a good season for everyone :lol: :lol: 
Bring it on. There is an army of PA faithful.
PA's rule - and if you think you know better and you've not used one (or even loaded one onto your roof racks), you don't. Its that simple. Kayak fishing isn't just about having a dinky little bit of plastic you can put under your arm and wander down to a duck pond and float around in. Its about _fishing_ from a kayak.
(Even if we call it a 'boat'... ;-) )


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Shoosh Greg, I can feel the bandwagon coming...

The Pro Angler's appearance defies the laws of past and current conventional kayak shapings.

Its available from your friendly Hobie dealer, right next to the Adventure Island, labeled as a trimaran 'sail yak'.

Just down the road from the other mob that sell a kayak that spilts in half for stabilty...

If you cant load a PA I say...


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I have seen a couple of folks recently put them on the market because they are buying a boat, theres a few boaties that i believe tossed up whether to buy a boat or PA and the PA won out,,then down the track they changed their minds and decided to go with a new boat after all.

So in a lot of cases it could be stink boaters selling,,, not true blue kayakers,,and as mentioned before its the Hobie team onselling,,after Walpole ABT 4 were put on the market used twice,,not worth taking them home again costs to much for transport,,


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

best not google "definition of kayak" then. :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Thefishy1 said:


> there not going anywhere.


I knew they were slow but that's ridiculous


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

paffoh said:


> If you cant load a PA I say...


Paffoh I am glad that there is no one in my office this time of the morning because that had me laughing out loud.

For all the conspiracy theorists that are wondering why there are suddenly a few PA's for sale, why not go to the source? PM the guys who are selling them and ask (like I did) I think you will find it has nothing to do with the size or being unhappy with them, but rather replacing them with the new improved Olive colour PA's  :lol:

Jokes aside, as the proud new owner of one, I think they are fantastic, but yes they are a bit unwieldy on dry land and yes, being a bit of a girly man & weighing slightly less than my PA, my first attempts at loading the beast were not super successful. As my wife keeps telling me though - its all about the technique & I just need a little more practice!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

GregL said:


> Ah, it's summer and its time to start trolling again...its been a while.
> A couple of good strikes so far - could be a good season for everyone :lol: :lol:
> Bring it on. There is an army of PA faithful.
> PA's rule - and if you think you know better and you've not used one (or even loaded one onto your roof racks), you don't. Its that simple. Kayak fishing isn't just about having a dinky little bit of plastic you can put under your arm and wander down to a duck pond and float around in. Its about _fishing_ from a kayak.
> (Even if we call it a 'boat'... ;-) )


Seriously greg, they are a boat by all definitions.

PA=Boat
Stealth= mid life crisis and a free rash shirt
Plastic paddle yak= beast.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

scater said:


> Thefishy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Snap out of it, A PA is a kayak.... They are buy far the best one on the market and for all the people out there that keep saying there a boat well get over it there not going anywhere.
> ...


Oh, I do.
I love watching PA's get creamed going out thru surf. Stay in the bay, son.

Went out a few weeks ago for a night ops lobster session. One of our group was in too tight with too little slack on his hoop line as he was pulling it and he rolled his PA as a wave went thru. There was no letting up. We let him have it and still do. All the bragging and posturing about how wide and sturdy and nearly impossible to roll. Sure. They have their place, but moving water isn't it. 
:twisted:


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Does the PA come in mens?


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

Im only selling mine to get a tandem island. the she devil has decided she would like to accompany me on my fishing expeditions so i figured it was a good excuse to get something BIG and expensive and i have no room at my place for two big things. And yes the PA is a boat, a sexy boat, a good boat and for those that say they are slow well obviously your just to soft to peddle them hard enough :twisted: as far as going through the surf ive never come close to rolling mine but the last time i went out with a group of mates on kayaks it was an OK the went over and over and over i would have helped but i was to busy sitting in my arm chair at the back of the breakers drinking a latte from my on board coffee machine reading the paper and laughing at the OK's miss fortunes :lol:


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Honestly Our Best Invention Ever...
What more can one say...Enough said... :lol:


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought it was because you can't enter the same float two years running in the Gay Mardi Gras :lol: 
Clarkey


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

Clarkey they banned the PA's from the mardis gras they are so stable you can stand and dance plus they even come with a place to mount the strip pole it just wasnt fair for everyone else.

p.s. Clarkey dont be to cheeky mate your kayak is made by a pen maker. some pen designers must of gotten drunk one day when it was flooding and decided they too could make a kayak. :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dan85 said:


> Clarkey they banned the PA's from the mardis gras they are so stable you can stand and dance plus they even come with a place to mount the strip pole it just wasnt fair for everyone else.


I heard that although they were super stable the trolley kept breaking


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

keza said:


> I heard that although they were super stable the trolley kept breaking


Lies and propaganda from the distrusting paddle public.

Its like ferraries. every tom dick and harry with a commodore has an oppionion of them but only a few exclusive soles can have them and actually comment on there ability/performace. same as with kayaks. every bogan can have a paddle yak but only a few of us can have a hobie :twisted: so in short paddle yak=dunnydore, hobie=ferrari(ferrari is italian for AWESOME!)


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

Dan85 said:


> every bogan can have a paddle yak but only a few of us can have a hobie :twisted: so in short paddle yak=dunnydore, hobie=ferrari(ferrari is italian for AWESOME!)


Putting popcorn in the microwave right now :shock:


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dan85 said:


> Lies and propaganda from the distrusting paddle public.
> 
> Its like ferraries. every tom dick and harry with a commodore has an oppionion of them but only a few exclusive soles can have them and actually comment on there ability/performace. same as with kayaks. every bogan can have a paddle yak but only a few of us can have a hobie :twisted: so in short paddle yak=dunnydore, hobie=ferrari(ferrari is italian for AWESOME!)


Any tom dick and harry can peddle a hobie. 
Though it takes quite a bit of skill/stamina to paddle a real kayak.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Here's another one for sale. All bids considered apparently. http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010 ... tion=world


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Can't spell pedal, - 345678654 points.

I like all kayaks...


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Why dont we see one of these Ferrari at the olympics?
Shite did I see one in todays Ironman at Bondi?
Not sure if if they should be classified as a Kayak or a ski??


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dan85 said:


> only a few exclusive soles can have them and actually comment on there ability/performace.


Interesting comment Dan, but reckon soles and mirage drive would be common sense ;-)



> paddle yak=dunnydore


dunnydore, [italian for minimal warranties] and good for us old bogans :lol:


----------



## Thefishy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

[quote="Zed"
Oh, I do.
I love watching PA's get creamed going out thru surf. Stay in the bay, son.

Went out a few weeks ago for a night ops lobster session.

O sorry dad did not know i needed permission off you to go out in the ocean, By the way it must take some skill to catch them lobsters hahahahaha  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and only yanks roll PA's ;-) ;-) 
keep up the good work Zed


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm one of those selling a PA but I've changed my mind there so good 
I'm going to have two and sell the prowler.

Been a few stealths go under the hammer too hasn't there. Of that's right can't hit them with a hammer
You'll get onion rings :twisted:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

patwah said:


> Wang


ROOT!

But anyway. I don't hate on Hobie. Hobie made my first surf board. I just don't see the PA as a boat in my demo. I wanted a kayak I can bring to any beach, drop it on the sand (solo) and then proceed to punch thru the back to get access. Anywhere. I don't see a PA or many Hobie pedal craft to fit that bill, be it for rod storage reasons, or the Mirage fins. What if I catch a large fish I can't stow (Hey it's happened)? It stays in my lap and I'm stuck paddling a craft not designed to be a paddle craft specifically?

Ocean Kayak is OK by me for my uses. The 1st gen Scupper Pros were some of the tippy-est and I see them still in reports and otw, as they paddle very well.

The fishy1, yeah pulling hoop nets is pretty tame, but the drag of the thing in the water can unweight you easily in current or surge. Add that to lobsters crawling at night, and you're out in open water in Winter in the dark, hand-pulling nets that often have stingrays, scorpionfish, and eels. Pay $8-$15 / pound or gear up and go pull some nets. My friend Kev that rolled his PA, was side long into the surge and didn't see the swell coming in the dark. He gets 1/2 point for that. Ha.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey whats the story with these free Rash shirts from Stealth , the one i got is PINK and its for PRICK OF THE DAY in the PAINDANE fish comp , so it musnt be mine . I have never read so much dribble about Hobies being THE ONLY CRAFT ,and according to some if all of us dont have one were idiots , some of you guys should get out in public a bit more , and i see we have experts on here with a total of 33 posts that have a complete knowledge of everything . Hobies are fine boats and so are all the other boats that we all paddle on here .


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

bazzoo said:


> Hey whats the story with these free Rash shirts from Stealth , the one i got is PINK and its for PRICK OF THE DAY in the PAINDANE fish comp , so it musnt be mine . I have never read so much dribble about Hobies being THE ONLY CRAFT ,and according to some if all of us dont have one were idiots , some of you guys should get out in public a bit more , and i see we have experts on here with a total of 33 posts that have a complete knowledge of everything . Hobies are fine boats and so are all the other boats that we all paddle on here .


Its just harmless stirring mate, im sure we all know most kayaks are as good or bad as you choose to make them. hell id be happy getting about in a daylight paddler but i dont think it would float with me on it :lol:


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dan85 said:


> Its just harmless stirring mate, im sure we all know most kayaks are as good or bad as you choose to make them. hell id be happy getting about in a daylight paddler but i dont think it would float with me on it :lol:


All good fun and harmless stirring for us, but I think old mate Thefishy1 was taking things a bit serious. :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine is bigger than yours.....end of story!

Maybe you guys need to actually get your kayaks wet.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


> with ole kim jung ill getting real twitchy and uncle sam and his mates in the neighbourhood getting a bit assertive the wise amongst you would have figured it all out by now,so uncle sam is buying all those p.a s at a good price ? no you would be totally wrong,because you see the yanks have enough aircraft carriers to blast us all to the second coming.this is where the dear leader shows his cunning and snaps up all the second hand p.a.s to bolster his navy.so if you own or sell a hobie pa you are a communist and a flat earth kind of chap. 8)


lol
They're "landing craft"!


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

The following words MUST be used in all sentences in referance to the Hobie Pro Angler;

Like - Used as an interjection. " that was so, like, oh my God."
As if - lit. "yeah, right" or "as if" except it does not use a subject; expresses disbelief.
Bitchin' - adj. slang for excellent; first-rate. Though a derivative of "bitch", bitchin' is sometimes not considered profane.
Whatever! - short for "whatever you say"; sarcastic interjection often emphasizing the "r".
Fer shur - lit. "For sure"
Totally - "I agree" or "completely."
oh my God - can be used many ways; expresses shock.
Tre - A synonym for "very" (derived from French "très")
So - Very; used frequently and said with strong emphasis.
Seriously - Frequent interjection of approval.
Gnarly - expression of seriousness. can be a word for very intense or very pleasing
Are you serious?- expression of surprise.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Dan85 said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that although they were super stable the trolley kept breaking
> ...


This is way off the mark Dan.

If anything

Stealth= Ferrari
PA=Winnebago


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

When opposing fan boys collide :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

To answer your question Mingle let me ask you a few quick and relevant questions:

1) WHY ARE THERE 11083 HOLDEN COMMODORES FOR SALE ON CARSALES.COM.AU
2) WHY ARE THERE ONLY 8529 FORD FALCONS FOR SALE ON CARSALES.COM.AU
3)WHY ARE THERE 927 QUINTREX BOATS FOR SALE ON BOATSALE.COM.AU

it seems like a lot of vessels and vehicles being sold....

I am one of those many many couple dozen PA sellers(sorry guys sold it ).....and the reason is ....

Cos i want a new wun 8) .....im sure theres guys out there that like to upgrade, software, cars , boats , along with people who like to save a buck and buy secondhand and after the comps last year and with news of the new model...HEY HANG ON.... i dont need to explain myself.....HOBIES RULE...i just wanted an new one....so look out there will probably be another couple dozen or more for sale next year and the year after that and the year after that ther may be more.....

plus i would expect that the GFC may have had a little to do wth it also for some guys with families and tight budgets and need the cash...

PS---i dont think the Gold Coast Fishing (GFC) club really had anything to do with it....sorry. :lol:


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

koich said:


> This is way off the mark Dan.
> 
> If anything
> 
> ...


hmmm good point and chicks dig winnebago's you know what they say! "when the bago's arockin dont come aknockin" theres probably enough room and stability on a PA to pull off a bit of lovin...........

THATS IT!! from now on the PA is named the Love Boat


----------

